# In welchem Wertungsbereich würden Sie Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines Königreichs anhand der Demoversion sehen?



## Administrator (20. September 2007)

*In welchem Wertungsbereich würden Sie Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines Königreichs anhand der Demoversion sehen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Itstoolate (20. September 2007)

*AW: In welchem Wertungsbereich würden Sie Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines Königreichs anhand der Demoversion sehen?*

0-10%? Ne, is klar.


----------



## Jared (21. September 2007)

*AW: In welchem Wertungsbereich würden Sie Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines Königreichs anhand der Demoversion sehen?*

*Unter 80%*

Grund:
Das Spiel hat überhaupt keine Tiefe mehr. Das Wirtschaftssystem wurde total zusammengekürzt und auf Vorschulniveau  vereinfacht. Die Produktionsketten sind fast alle nur zweistufig und für jedes Endprodukt braucht man genau einen Rohstoff. Fast alle Rohstoffe wiederum lassen sich nur für genau ein Endprodukt einsetzen.

Früher musste man Getreide anbauen, musste dieses Mahlen, konnte dann Brot draus backen oder Bier brauen (nicht aus dem Mehl, aber aus dem Getreide). Letzteres wiederum war notwendig für Soldaten, die auch Schwerter brauchten. Um Schwerter herzustellen brauchte man: Erz, Kohle --> Eisen --> Kohle + Eisen ergab Werkzeuge --> Werkzeuge + kohle+ Eisen ergab Schwerter. Inklusive der Kaserne waren also 8 Gebäude und ein funktionierendes Wirtschaftsystem notwendig um endlich Soldaten ausbilden zu können.

Heute: Man baut Erz ab, aus dem ohne weitere Schritte direkt Schwerter produziert werden, die zusammen mit der allgemeinen Grundvoraussetzung "Nahrung" alle Bedinungen für Soldaten erfüllen. Das ist doch langweilig!

Dazu kommt noch, dass ca. 30% der herstellbaren Waren völlig sinnlos sind!
Jagtgebiete erschöpfen sich fast nie, wodurch man allein damit fast die ganze Nahrungsversorgung sicherstellen kann. Ausdem fällt dabei Leder ab, was fast für die ganze Kleidungsproduktions reicht (des Rest kauft man einfach). Wenn die Nahrung doch nicht reicht, dann baut man eben noch einen Bauernhof, was Getreide und daraus direkt ohne weiteres Brot ergibt. Kuhzucht oder Schafszucht ist nicht nötig. Besonders nutzlos jedoch ist die Produktion von Wimpel, Holzbänken, Wetterfahnen und Kerzen, denn die haben absolut keine Funktion. Ähnlich nutzlos sind Badehaus, Apotheke und Theater. Praktisch lohnt es sich schon nicht mehr weiter zu bauen, sobald man Soldaten hat. Wer unbedingt will baut noch Katapulte, aber die kann man auch dem Feind abnehmen.

Ich finde das neue Siedler daher zwar hübsch aber viel zu platt. Wenn man die Demo gespielt hat, hat man wahrscheinlich schon das ganze Spiel gesehen.


----------



## iakchos (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: In welchem Wertungsbereich würden Sie Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines Königreichs anhand der Demoversion sehen?*



			
				Itstoolate am 20.09.2007 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 0-10%? Ne, is klar.


Das sind wohl die, die die Demo nicht gespielt haben.   

*selber auch zugeb*


----------

